# Some of the best dog quotes



## nowiredogfence (Oct 16, 2015)

Here is a short video that has some of my favorite dog quotes. Hope you enjoy it. Which is your favorite? I think mine is the MK Clinton one with the soldier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aOB-G0QznE


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice video. I like Will Rogers quote and I agree w/ him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

great video! I to agree with Will Rogers.

My favorite quote is still 
'Outside of a dog a book is a mans best friend. Inside of a dog it's to dark to read.' Groucho Marx


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Best dog quotes from here: "Woof! Woof! Woof!"


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I"ve just started listening to The Canine Paradigm podcasts. I learned about them from Dog Training Conversations podcast. 

One of the best comments (not quoting exactly) is about yelling at your dog when they are barking crazy and wild. _ If you can't control your own emotions how do you expect your dog to control theirs!_

http://content.blubrry.com/thecanineparadigm/TCP_E0029_Chilling_with_Chad_Mackin.mp3

There is all kinds of good information in this podcast. I stick my phone in a chest pocket and listen while I'm out on walks..no earbuds. I want to hear the environment around me, too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once heard a trainer say, "I am the dog you deserve".


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the one that says "I only wish I was as wonderful as my dog thinks I am."


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@newlie when Sabi died someone gave me a card that said " I am a better person for having been loved by a dog" To this day thinking of that quote chokes me up.
I just hope that when my time is over I was worthy of that love.


----------

